# OOB Review - Little Hercules Monster from The Beast with a Million Eyes



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

If only Paul Blaisdell were here today! I bet he'd be surprised that there are modelers/collectors who admire and marvel over his monster creations. As much as I love my Frankenstein, Mummy and Dracula movies with their relatively larger budgets, I love what Paul Blaisdell was able to create from tiny budgets. When the movie executives responsible for The Beast with a Million Eyes found themselves short of a monster, which had been promised through the movie poster artwork, Forrest Ackerman finally suggested Paul Blaisdell, who at that stage was a talented artist/illustrator. Paul Blaisdell jumped at the chance and Little Hercules was the start of his movie career.

In some ways I think Paul Schiola and Ultratumba continue the Paul Blaisdell tradition. There isn't a big budget or a big corporation, just a fan at home re-creating some of our favourite monsters. As most people who have searched know, there isn't much in the way of picture reference available for the "Beast with.." movie. Paul S was able to get some valuable assistance from Bob Burns though and so Little Hercules was created again, this time in resin for the first time and maybe for the last time. If you want one, I say grab it now!  so you don't have to look like this  later.

Paul Schiola has done a fantastic job on Herky and the likeness is excellent. Paul is releasing 100 pre-painted versions and 24 model kits. See the photos below for more detail and EXCITEMENT!

*Little Hercules (Herky) Pre-Paint (also available as a kit) *
Sculptor - Paul Schiola
Maker - Ultratumba Productions
Size - 11" tall, 12" wide and 10" deep
Material - Resin
Parts - an amazing 17! Consists of base, body incl space suit, head, 2 arms, 2 wings, 2 antennae, 2 face claws, 2 manacles, 2 chains with connectors, alien gemstone (for his suit) and a nameplate
Other inclusions - It comes in a semi-gloss box with photos of the creature from the movie and pre-paint, on 5 sides. A set of black and white instructions with pictures is also included.
Do I need anything else? - Some patience as I'll explain later. 
Cost - $90 + $15 shipping in the USA. Overseas customers contact Paul for a shipping quote. See Paul's eBay page as he has a SALE on http://cgi.ebay.com/Beast-Million-Eyes-Little-Hercules-Prepainted-/270593508248?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f00a14398 (Check out his other items whilst you are there.)
Email – [email protected]
Website - http://ultratumbaproductions.com

If you're already wondering why the movie poster doesn't resemble Herky, read on. If you already know, skip ahead. The title character from the movie "The Beast With a Million Eyes" had no "physical" form. He simply inhabited other beings and fed off their fear and hate. As their own world was dying they had to find a new home and Earth seemed an obvious choice to this alien! "Little Hercules" or "Herky" was a slave (as evidenced by the chains and manacles) which the Beast inhabited. Here is the Beast's explanation of why he has to conquer Earth The Beast with a Million Eyes on YouTube.












I unpacked the colourful box in the background and found 17 parts required to build Herky.










The boxes are always interesting and Paul obviously puts a great deal of effort into presentation.










The pre-paints are limited to 100 and the kits to 24.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

The base is solid resin and very heavy. I imagine there may be some metal inside as it weighs a lot more than you expect.
It provides excellent stability for the model. The added gauges from Herky's space ship are a nice touch.










The body and space suit is a one piece affair. It fits neatly over the large peg in the base and has a socket to accept
the peg on the head. You can also see the circle on the front, where you place the jewel.










More sockets on the sides and rear of the body to accept the arms and wings.










The head also features sockets on the top for the antennae and under the cheeks for the face claws.










Herky's arms.










Herky's antennae, wings and face claws. I had a couple of problems trying to insert these pieces into the body and head.
I managed to break a wing and the right antennae socket. My suggestion is DON'T FORCE the pieces in. The antennae
started to go in but got tighter as I went. I should have sanded it and taken my time, but I pushed it in and a small
piece of the antennae socket broke off. A similar thing happened with a wing. It was almost seated, so I pushed a little
harder. It wouldn't go any further so I tried to remove it, by grabbing the wing part and twisting. Of course, it snapped.
Both breaks were very clean so I was able to glue both back together and it looks as good as new. There is no problem
with the resin used for pre-paint or kit, just MY LACK OF PATIENCE


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Chains, manacles, jewel and nameplate. My chains are both different as one has bigger links than the others.
Maybe a mystery or maybe Paul can tell me  










Little Hercules ready for action. Paul Blaisdell ended up with a $400 budget for Herky, but if you send $90 to 
Paul Schiola, you can have your own. He really is a bargain and looks "gorgeous".










I haven't attached the chain to the manacles properly at this stage. Just enough for the photo.










The manacles are made of metal, so be careful not to scratch Herky's arms.










I just love those little wings.










You can see that the antennae sockets are square. Highly unlikely in nature, but the
original Herky was made like that and Paul Schiola kept it. Thank you Paul Schiola!
I love little details like that. Herky would have to be one of the weirdest creations
ever. Monsters don't get much COOLER!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very well done,although the character is totally unknown to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> Very well done,although the character is totally unknown to me.:thumbsup:


Hi xsavoie, You don't get a really good look at Little Hercules in the movie either, as they superimposed an eye over the top of him. Here is a second YouTube video that talks about the various creations of Paul Blaisdell and shows Little Hercules in action (starts around the 55 second mark). Paul Schiola's sculpt is awesome!


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)




----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

iv'e also not seen this film!... but the sculpt and paint job on it is just as impressive as the box artwork!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I've only seen it once, but it's definitely worth a look!


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Ian and James - YAY!!!!!! Thanks for posting


----------

